# Princeton, WV - #1574, F Adult, B/T Mercer Co.



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14218595 <img src="

http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/WV02/WV02.14218595-1-pn.jpg" alt="" /> 









<img src="

[url="http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/WV02/WV02.14218595-2-pn.jpg"]http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/WV02/WV02.14218595-2-pn.jpg[/url]" alt="" /> 


shelter#1574 intake date: 7/20/09 shelter: 304-425-2838 rescue inquiries: 304-887-0613 shelter#1574 is spayed/neutered. 


My Contact InfoMercer County Humane Society 
Princeton, WV 
e-mail only


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Princeton, WV #1574 Mercer County f B/T no age*


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Princeton, WV #1574 Mercer County f B/T no age*

Our goal to help educate individuals of the overpopulation and effects it has caused in these now overcrowded shelters as well as taking action to stop it! and to save lives!! We do not run the area shelter but do provide animal shelter pictures and their contact information as well as area animals who need to be rehomed. The animal shelter can only hold an animal for a certain period of time and due to the overpopulation has to humanely euthenize once it gets crowded.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV #1574 Mercer County f B/T no age*

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Princeton, WV #1574 Mercer County f B/T no age*

To clarify...this dog is at AC. Mercer HS takes the pics and gets the word out. 



Keep in mind that Mercer Humane can board animals very inexpensively.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Princeton, WV #1574 Mercer County f B/T no age*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV #1574 Mercer County f B/T no age*

dup, pls close

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1164733&page=0#Post1164733


----------

